# koihändler im Raum köln gesucht!!!



## chrisss6307 (9. Mai 2009)

Bitte nennt mir mal ein paar koi händlernim Raum köln.


----------



## baumr (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: koihändler im Raum köln gesucht!!!*

Hallo
Elite Koi in Düsseldorf und Mec Koi in Meckenheim sind gute Adressen.
Ich habe kürzlich selbst bei Mec Koi zwei junge Koi gekauft und war sehr zufrieden.
Gruß Rolf


----------



## maritim (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: koihändler im Raum köln gesucht!!!*

koiland – kehr in kleinmaischeid ist ca.35 min von köln entfernt.
sehe dort immer viele leute ,die größere entfernungen auf sich nehmen um dort koi zu kaufen.


----------



## Janski (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: koihändler im Raum köln gesucht!!!*

Koi und Bonsai

Kerpen Sindorf im Industriegebiet

Ist ein sehr guter Koihändler, der dich ehrlich berät und dir keinen Mist andreht.
Außerdem sind die Koi im Top Zustand und die Wasserqualität der Becken hervorragend.

Internetadresse: www.koiundbonsai.de


----------

